# Driving Uber with an SR22



## Jim588 (Jan 21, 2020)

I have no driving violations for more than 10 years but I do have an SR22. Can I drive for Uber?


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Jim588 said:


> I have no driving violations for more than 10 years but I do have an SR22. Can I drive for Uber?


They probably won't even know about the sr22. If the violations are that old and your license hasn't been suspended recently, you should be fine.


----------



## Jim588 (Jan 21, 2020)

Thank you for replying. The SR22 is noted on my insurance so I was worried it might matter.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

an SR-22 is usually associated with:

Multiple traffic offenses
DUIs, DWIs, or other serious moving violations
License suspension or revocation
Violations for failure to maintain the mandatory insurance coverage required in your state.

What's your deal?


----------



## Jim588 (Jan 21, 2020)

In 2008 I had a DUI. I waited until I was ready to get my license back to take the DUI required driver class. DMV rules require the SR22. I got my license back about six months ago and I am a safe driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jim588 said:


> I have no driving violations for more than 10 years but I do have an SR22. Can I drive for Uber?


Progressive insures Uber now.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Jim588 said:


> In 2008 I had a DUI. I waited until I was ready to get my license back to take the DUI required driver class. DMV rules require the SR22. I got my license back about six months ago and I am a safe driver.


Gotta wait until you've had your license back for a year.


----------



## Jim588 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ok Thank you.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Jim588 said:


> Ok Thank you.


As a reminder, this website is Not an official Uber Technologies 
formate. You should verify any disseminated information ℹ with Uber directly


----------

